# Special Pictures Of Pak Army .........



## HANI

SSG Soldier Drinking Water ...............





Injured SSG Jawan at his best ...... God bless him 






Special Dod Pati ( tea) of Pak army ............






---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------







Shirt Of SSG soldier ....... 






Special Break fast

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------







Tigers on Hunt................

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## HANI

SSG Soldiers enjoying mangoes ......

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HANI

Pukhtoon said:


> This one is not Pakistan Army Pic i guess



how can u say that? these are from thal site i think......


----------



## Last Hope

*
Capt. Bilal Zafar's uniform if I am not wrong.*




*
Camel hunting I guess? Part of SSG survival training?*


----------



## Pukhtoon

HANI said:


> how can u say that? these are from thal site i think......



*Bcoz of the Uniform !!*


----------



## Horizon303

Pukhtoon said:


> This one is not Pakistan Army Pic i guess


 
Yes, those are *********, Border Security Force(BSF) guys.


----------



## arushbhai

that camel pic is of rajhistan rifles.


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HANI

Amazing...........

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

[/COLOR]




















---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sohailbarki

keep them coming nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI

sohailbarki: keep them coming nice pictures
thanx brother


----------



## HANI

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...96287295_205018909533414_617884_2891084_n.jpg























PMA long course pics

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Doctor09

self delete


----------



## Manticore

all of these pics are already posted on this forum -- the last pic is new to me, is it a personal pic ?as it does not appear on similar image search on the net.. do you have permission to post it doc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

ANTIBODY said:


> all of these pics are already posted on this forum -- the last pic is new to me, is it a personal pic ?as it does not appear on similar image search on the net.. do you have permission to post it doc?


brother yes its new................. its my friend's pic during his training in academy ...... i got it from his FB account


----------



## HiddenPearL

Great Pics....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doctor09

ANTIBODY said:


> all of these pics are already posted on this forum -- the last pic is new to me, is it a personal pic ?as it does not appear on similar image search on the net.. do you have permission to post it doc?


i hope you have never seen these pics before


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOD OF WAR

Last Hope said:


> *
> Shaheed Capt. Bilal Zafar's uniform if I am not wrong.*
> * Image removed*
> *
> Camel hunting I guess? Part of SSG survival training?*



Last Hope Sir, seems like you know quite a lot about this brave Lion of Pakistan Army, any relation? 

Hiding behind a camel?!?!?! What kind of idiotic tactic is that? Very Limited cover, even if in the desert! You're actually enhancing yourself by providing a bigger target to the enemy! And even the lightest caliber rifle bullet will penetrate and hit the unfortunate bugger hiding behind the dachi! ***flame edited disagree:


----------



## Erhabi

mashAllah..................long live pakistan ............and long live pak army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------


----------



## baker

great pics.... irrespective of the nationality am always love to watch soldiers who protecting their mother land


----------



## HANI

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Last Hope

GOD OF WAR said:


> Last Hope Sir, seems like you know quite a lot about this brave Lion of Pakistan Army, any relation?



No. I salute his bravery. Just like other Shauhadah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Great pics, don't stop now.


----------



## HANI

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## maverick1977

how come i cant post any pictures...


----------



## HANI

maverick1977 said:


> how come i cant post any pictures...



why ? whats the problem with posting images


----------



## harpoon

GOD OF WAR said:


> Hiding behind a camel?!?!?! What kind of idiotic tactic is that? Very Limited cover, even if in the desert! You're actually enhancing yourself by providing a bigger target to the enemy! And even the lightest caliber rifle bullet will penetrate and hit the unfortunate bugger hiding behind the dachi! INDIAN ARMY AT ITS BEST! disagree:



I saw this in a survival documentary.....using camel as a shield against dust storm.The camel is equipped to deal with desert but the men aren't. I don't know what they are doing here but it looks like the above. Anyways who are we to comment on this.They know what they are doing.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HANI

The famous tree at Khyber Rifles Mess which was arrested by British Army Officers.

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------






*In the darkness... we hunt for our prey...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

Together we can make the difference.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------











Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle used by SNIPERS of Special Service Group (S.S.G)

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------












---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Nothing but the best expect nothing less PAK armed forces you make us proud each and everyday may GOD bless you all the men and women of our forces GOD bless Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HANI

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Excellent photos man. Keep them coming.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

sohailbarki said:


>


is that the thermal site on MG3 that was shown in some expo a few years back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Doctor09 said:


> brother yes its new................. its my friend's pic during his training in academy ...... i got it from his FB account



there is a chance of misunderstanding here

just because you are friend with someone and can access his FB images doesnt mean an automatic right to post the pictures on a public forum

unless you get specific clearance please avoid posting something that is only available to the his FB friends.
Although one can argue that the FB account holder has lost the right to claim the privacy once he uploaded the pictures and gave access to his FB friends but thats missing the point. 
Many of us have friends and relatives as army men who have FB accounts too and we need to be sure what to share and upload and what not. I requested my own cousin to remove some pictures from his FB account that had some very distinct features near his forward Siachin post.


----------



## haviZsultan

HANI said:


> Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle used by SNIPERS of Special Service Group (S.S.G)




Nice I like the Druganov sniper


----------



## Irfan Baloch

our paramilitary and Anti Norcotic forces are known to use Dranunovs' 
as far as I know SSG is only using American or Austrian sniper rifles


----------



## Al Bhatti

HANI said:


>



The soldiers in beige uniform are arabs. Am i correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Al Bhatti said:


> The soldiers in beige uniform are arabs. Am i correct?



Saudi Arab army in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doctor09

Irfan Baloch said:


> there is a chance of misunderstanding here
> 
> just because you are friend with someone and can access his FB images doesnt mean an automatic right to post the pictures on a public forum
> 
> unless you get specific clearance please avoid posting something that is only available to the his FB friends.
> Although one can argue that the FB account holder has lost the right to claim the privacy once he uploaded the pictures and gave access to his FB friends but thats missing the point.
> Many of us have friends and relatives as army men who have FB accounts too and we need to be sure what to share and upload and what not. I requested my own cousin to remove some pictures from his FB account that had some very distinct features near his forward Siachin post.


sir , i uploaded these pics with his permission


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

HANI said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

sohailbarki said:


>


 

From Glorious Resolve. During or pre-shooting maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI

Our sisters serving our nation 



..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HANI

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...764972_134986213231404_741885_418471901_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

HANI said:


>


guys which weapon is that ...a buckshot?


----------



## Pakistanisage

Pak Fauj, you make me proud, Pakistan Zindabad, Paindabad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Puma49

Windjammer said:


>


A PAKISTANI SOLDEIR WITH M16 M2O3 COOL!


----------



## Whazzup

Pak Army is trained to fight a Army double of its size and these pics shows that .

I personally thinks that your Army really needs to acquire some C4I goodies bcoz without them soldier of 21st century is incomplete .

Anyway I hope our differences get bridged then we will post some pictures like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

HANI said:


>




Look at both the Birds Flying with each other !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

jackhammer2 said:


> Pak Army is trained to fight a Army double of its size and these pics shows that .
> 
> I personally thinks that your Army really needs to acquire some *C4I* goodies bcoz without them soldier of 21st century is incomplete .


 

Indegenous by GIDS


----------



## HANI

Pakistan Military Academy Kakul in Winter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

true words we are proud on our protectors

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tehmasib

LT COL Fazl e Rabi. The pilot of IGFC. Their heli crashed yesterday. All on board are save. Plz prey for them....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HANI

We stamp our blood on an agreement at our passing out parade to give our blood to our nation&#9829;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HANI

laghari said:


> how can i post pics here?



copy image URL by right clicking on the pic then past it in image box in the tool bar


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sohailbarki

Lt Col. Tanveer Hussain Buried under the snow in Gayari Sector

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

Turkish Commandos' late night party with SSG Commandos 






Our future........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI




----------



## HANI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Great pictures, please keep them coming..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

Kindly contribute to this thread brothers ya mene he kasam khai he is me pics dalne ke lollllllllllllllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HANI

officers having meal with jawans amazing


----------



## HANI

Capt. Raja Farhan Ali Shaheed






raja farhan ali box




















Trainees having blood and raw meat during Commando Course

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

Wounded seriously on his chest, look at the peace, calm and serenity on his face for defending Pak Sarzameen with dignity and courage!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xestan

HANI said:


> Trainees having blood and raw meat during Commando Course



Just look at the body shape of these SSGs, I mean, they are fit as hell, I can spot one with 6 pecs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Wow just wow .. guys plzz keep it coming just awsome pic's mashallah , may GOD bless our brave souls of our armed forces you make us proud each and everyday.


----------



## HANI

Xestan said:


> Just look at the body shape of these SSGs, I mean, they are fit as hell, I can spot one with 6 pecs



yes the one with knife in his hand



TOPGUN said:


> Wow just wow .. guys plzz keep it coming just awsome pic's mashallah , may GOD bless our brave souls of our armed forces you make us proud each and everyday.



thanx for admiring and contribution sir warna mujhe to laga tha is threat ko zinda rakhne ke kasam sirf me he khai he lollllllllll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Reminds me of..

Kaisey aa geya kakool From "sunehrey din"


----------



## Darth Vader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Xestan said:


> Just look at the body shape of these SSGs, I mean, they are fit as hell, I can spot one with 6 pecs



These are Saudi soldiers undergoing training in Pakistan:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-army/292-ssg-special-services-group-43.html

Post #639


----------



## Darth Vader

On 13th April 1948, the founder of Pakistan, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah visited the AC Centre and addressed a durbar which is a unique honour and cannot be claimed by many in Pakistan. He spoke about cavalry as:-
Quaid-e-Azam Said,
Cavalry has always been the spearhead of the army. This is no less true in these days of mechanization that it was in the days of horses. To carry out their role cavalry must have the very best in officers and men. Whether they do in fact attain this level depends very largely on you. You produce the recruit and turn him out as trained soldier. Upon this training and teaching depends the efficiency of the Armoured Corps as a whole




Let me get dismounted and let me strike terror into the hearts of enemies of Allah and let my countrymen enjoy my sweet rumble.




In our times TRQ coy was CMC. is it still the same or some other coy is holding this title? 










Love Story OF a soldier









LAFTEN SAAB REQUESTING BN HQ TO DO SME THING AS HE WAS RUNNING LOW ON CIGARETTES....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

On becoming soldiers we have not ceased to be citizens."
- Oliver Cromwell's Soldiers ("Humble Representation") 

Buck up AMC !




Ae watan tu nay pukara to lahoo khol utha....
Tere bety tere janbaz chaly aty hain... 
Tu ne dekha hi nahi barhtay howe tufanon ko... 
Hum jo barhtay hain tu barhtay hi chalay jate hain...

At the behest of the Government of Punjab, doctors from the Army Medical Corps were deployed at different hospitals in Punjab on Monday, Express News reported. The doctors were welcomed by the relatives of the patients.

Doctors took charge at Mayo, Jinnah hospitals in Lahore, outdoor wards of Nishtar Hospital in Multan and Civil Hospital in Gujranwala.

Meanwhile, young female doctors in Rawalpindi resumed their duties. Outdoor wards in Rahim Yar Khan were also reopened.

A contingent of police was deployed in case of a possible protest.









Awo bacho sair karawun tum ko urran katolay mein.




Aa gaya ain laraai mein agar waqt-e-namaz, 
Qibla roo ho ke zamin bos hui qaum-e-Hejaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Do Alam Se Karti Hai Baigana Dil Ko
Ajab Cheez Hai Lazzat-e-Ashnayi
Shahadat Hai Matloob-o-Maqsood-e-Momin
Na Maal-e-Ghanimat Na Kishwar Kushayi
Aza&#8217;im Ko Seenon Mein Baidar-e-Kar De
Nigah-e-Musalman Ko Talwar Kar De!


----------



## Darth Vader

Indian army drives tata Welll PAKISTAN army Koi gal eee range rover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

We do not know his name, or his age, not his unit, or exactly when he died.

We don't know his religion or what region of the country he came from.

He is everyone's father, brother, husband, and son.
He is our sense of pride and our sense of loss.
He is every soldier who has ever fallen.
He is every Citizen who has ever fallen.

This page is for people who want to give tribute to the unknown soldiers(Officers,JCOs ,NCOs Jawans and civilians) who laid there lives for their country and countrymen and still remain unknown!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Xestan said:


> Just look at the body shape of these SSGs, I mean, they are fit as hell, I can spot one with 6 pecs


 wow..........


----------



## Pukhtoon

shahzadasweet said:


> .



I Dont think its a Pakistani army pic ? Help Needed !


----------



## HANI

Pukhtoon said:


> I Dont think its a Pakistani army pic ? Help Needed !



no its not its an indian army pic u can clearly see the cap of soldier standing and his uniform camo


----------



## blain2

Pak47 said:


> Wounded seriously on his chest, look at the peace, calm and serenity on his face for defending Pak Sarzameen with dignity and courage!



This is a grab from one of the dramas produced by ISPR. This is not a real injury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wali khan

Baatil say dbnay walay ay aassmaa nai hum 
Soo baar kar chuka a to imtihaa hamara


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jonyinnz

Very Nice Pictures Post Some more pictures likes this


----------



## A.Razzaq

A Wonderful Sight..!
A Chinese VIP plane escorted by 6 Pakistani JF-17s..


----------



## Hadeed Janjua

^^ how was this pic taken?


----------



## arushbhai

Hadeed Janjua said:


> ^^ how was this pic taken?



Zaid hamid took this picture. He was flying along with the chinese PM jet on his flying horse that was gifted by Tipu Sultan himself.


----------



## Slav Defence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



desertfighter this soldier on first picture,this man with black beard ...the one with light gray p-cap.i have seen him on PDF's title cover as well...from where have you taken these picture??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Slav Defence said:


> desertfighter this soldier on first picture,this man with black beard ...the one with light gray p-cap.i have seen him on PDF's title cover as well...from where have you taken these picture??



I dont remember bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Looks like T-80UD tank.Black dress and berets?Are they elite or something?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



It seems PA has also learnt same lesson as IA,in insurgency kalashnikovs are the way to go not g3 or insas


----------



## A.Razzaq

We go there where death fears to go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Looks like T-80UD tank.Black dress and berets?Are they elite or something?



Armoured corps wear black uniform or dangri (in field)... has nothing to do with being elite or anything..




> It seems PA has also learnt same lesson as IA,in insurgency kalashnikovs are the way to go not g3 or insas



Your underestimating the G3 my man... although its still in use... 

P.S: The first 2 pics are of FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

AUSTERLITZ said:


> It seems PA has also learnt same lesson as IA,in insurgency kalashnikovs are the way to go not g3 or insas



Why do you say that? Please justify.


----------



## Jango

A.Razzaq said:


> We go there where death fears to go!



A similar car goes along with COAS convoy. Right behind and beside the COAS car.


----------



## Amaa'n

nuclearpak said:


> A similar car goes along with COAS convoy. Right behind and beside the COAS car.



And you dont recognize the guy at front seat?...hes like his secetary carrying that famous black briefcase right behind COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> And you dont recognize the guy at front seat?...hes like his secetary carrying that famous black briefcase right behind COAS



Nah...that doesn't seem like him.

The guy's name is Basit.


----------



## Thorough Pro

btw who made you a mod here?



nuclearpak said:


> A similar car goes along with COAS convoy. Right behind and beside the COAS car.


----------



## Jango

Thorough Pro said:


> btw who made you a mod here?



What's the problem?


----------



## Thorough Pro

People expect some maturity from mods of a defence forum, you seem too eager to divulge whatever you come to know without thinking that might jeopardise the security of someone in such turbulent times. Please show some restraint. 



nuclearpak said:


> What's the problem?


----------



## Amaa'n

i don't know looks same to me.....same style of beard, goggles, and same facial features (chubby)...i could be wrong


nuclearpak said:


> Nah...that doesn't seem like him.
> 
> The guy's name is Basit.





Thorough Pro said:


> People expect some maturity from mods of a defence forum, you seem too eager to divulge whatever you come to know without thinking that might jeopardise the security of someone in such turbulent times. Please show some restraint.


my dear the guy's name he mentioned, his pictures are allover the place, even SSG commandos FB page posted his various pics, and in those pics his name tag was clearly shown so i don't think he jeopardise anything, secondly this basit guy is with COAS most of the time, whenever he is out and about, so there is nothing to hide. The special units and covert ops forces don't even make to the media


----------



## Imran Khan

balixd said:


> And you dont recognize the guy at front seat?...hes like his secetary carrying that famous black briefcase right behind COAS



no he is not Havildar basit sir jee


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Last Hope said:


> Why do you say that? Please justify.



Kalashnikovs are found to have more penetration,are more rugged.There were some other reasons given i read somewhere i can't remember.
This is the reason IA wants multi calibre rifles for new assault rifle,7.62 for insurgency,5.56 mm for conventional war.
Heck even some us forces in iraq used kalashnikovs.
IA imported more than 100000 kalashnikovs in the 90'sfor troops deployed in kashmir fighting infiltration,and most border army counter insurgency troops have AKs.
From most late PA counter insurgency operation pics,it seems PA too using same thing.Even SSG using kalashnikov.Maybe some PA veterans can explain better.


----------



## Last Hope

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Kalashnikovs are found to have more penetration,are more rugged.There were some other reasons given i read somewhere i can't remember.
> This is the reason IA wants multi calibre rifles for new assault rifle,7.62 for insurgency,5.56 mm for conventional war.
> Heck even some us forces in iraq used kalashnikovs.
> IA imported more than 100000 kalashnikovs in the 90'sfor troops deployed in kashmir fighting infiltration,and most border army counter insurgency troops have AKs.
> From most late PA counter insurgency operation pics,it seems PA too using same thing.Even SSG using kalashnikov.Maybe some PA veterans can explain better.



You talked about 7.62 vs 5.56, 7.62 being the Kalashnikov. G-3 is also a 7.62mm and it has a strong punch. The reason AK-47 is also used alongside the G-3 is the recoil of AK-47/Type-56 is less than that of G-3. The units are divided into two, one using the G-3 and second using the Type-56 or MP-5. The team with G-3 stays away while clearing the area and provides covering fire while the guys with Type-56 or MP-5 go in to clear. They are smaller in length and hence suitable for CQC. 

You would see SSG guys with mostly AK-47 or Type-56, because of their nature of operations. They are supposed to be surrounded and these guns have a good range, caliber, less recoil than G-3 and could be used in CQC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

Thorough Pro said:


> btw who made you a mod here?



the mod squad.....2013 version...


----------



## Thorough Pro

I was talking about chief's security detail he divulged



balixd said:


> i don't know looks same to me.....same style of beard, goggles, and same facial features (chubby)...i could be wrong
> 
> 
> my dear the guy's name he mentioned, his pictures are allover the place, even SSG commandos FB page posted his various pics, and in those pics his name tag was clearly shown so i don't think he jeopardise anything, secondly this basit guy is with COAS most of the time, whenever he is out and about, so there is nothing to hide. The special units and covert ops forces don't even make to the media


----------



## third eye

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Looks like T-80UD tank.Black dress and berets?Are they elite or something?



The Armoured Corps wears black berets.

While on tanks the overalls worn are black.


----------



## Jango

Thorough Pro said:


> People expect some maturity from mods of a defence forum, you seem too eager to divulge whatever you come to know without thinking that might jeopardise the security of someone in such turbulent times. Please show some restraint.



Jaan day yar jaan day.



Thorough Pro said:


> I was talking about chief's security detail he divulged



Just go to youtube and search for COAS convoy.

I didn't tell the name of the jammers used in his convoy, or the exact positions of the guys there, or anything of the sort.

Just that there are cars like this with SSG personnel all around him. 

What's news in this?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Chal Yar chad ditta  Hun ban na kar dain menu 



nuclearpak said:


> Jaan day yar jaan day.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to youtube and search for COAS convoy.
> 
> I didn't tell the name of the jammers used in his convoy, or the exact positions of the guys there, or anything of the sort.
> 
> Just that there are cars like this with SSG personnel all around him.
> 
> What's news in this?


----------



## Jango

Thorough Pro said:


> Chal Yar chad ditta  Hun ban na kar dain menu



No tension, only Benson!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

